# "Bumble Bee Carbon Fiber Hybrid"



## CaptG (Jun 17, 2009)

I gave up on the solid color fiberglass, there was no "pizzaz", just dull color.  With some mods to my fixturing I think I finially got the hybrid carbon fiber/colored fiberglass down.  I have blanks on the way to my field testers for their opinion.  The depth and 3D effect in this blank is even deeper than the all black CF.  Excuse the background in the picture, I was in a hurry and just snapped the photo on the work bench.  And what looks like a seam on the blank is not.  These blanks were made with a seamless tubing.  All comments welcome.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 17, 2009)

People will surely do a double take at that pen.  Very sharp.  I suspect it looks even better than the picture, and the picture looks great!


----------



## MattDaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice, looks real good!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 17, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice pen Gary !


----------



## penmanship (Jun 17, 2009)

very cool Gary ~ so when will these be for sale?  have you tried any other colours?

Tim


----------



## CaptG (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, and Tim, these will go on sale after I get the nod that these are good from my field testers.  And yes, there are several colors in the works.


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2009)

I have an Oakley kevlar wallet that has the exact same colors and weave.  I thought that was kevlar when I saw it.  I would buy some blanks for sure.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good Gary. I thought the black was nice, these look great  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Billman (Jun 18, 2009)

Dang, just something else I gotta buy now.

Let me know when you have red as well.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 18, 2009)

That's real nice Gary.  Pita is on the way to destroy Grand Haven, so you'll need something new to keep you busy, lol.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 18, 2009)

Gary!
that looks great well done.:highfive::biggrin:


----------



## artme (Jun 18, 2009)

A real treat for the eyes.:star::star::star:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 18, 2009)

Gary,
That came out great.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 18, 2009)

top notch Cap! please let me know when they are for sale


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great. I'll be in line to buy a few.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

I like it!!!!:good:


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 18, 2009)

That looks great.  I would buy several colors.

I am worried though, are you not doing the black anymore?  I had lots of comments and sales and would try to stock up on the black before they were gone.  I may even be willing to trade some killer smoked salmon for blanks.  Oh wait, you probably don't need smoked salmon.

Ken


----------



## wolftat (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Gary, how did you do a herringbone that small? I want one(or more).


----------



## CaptG (Jun 18, 2009)

kenlicciardello said:


> That looks great.  I would buy several colors.
> 
> I am worried though, are you not doing the black anymore?  I had lots of comments and sales and would try to stock up on the black before they were gone.  I may even be willing to trade some killer smoked salmon for blanks.  Oh wait, you probably don't need smoked salmon.
> 
> Ken



Ken, I am still doing the black and have them in stock.  I will continue to make these.  Also Dawn and Exotic Blanks are also selling the black carbon fiber blanks, and when I get the production going on the colors, which should be soon, I am betting Exotic Blanks will handle those as well.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice Gary.  The contrasting colors look great.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet pattern! Got me thinking about Charlie Brown's shirt.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 18, 2009)

kenlicciardello said:


> I may even be willing to trade some killer smoked salmon for blanks.  Oh wait, you probably don't need smoked salmon.
> 
> Ken



Ken, I just had 80 pounds of salmon fillets smoked about 3 weeks ago.  I am probably good for another week or two.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great work Gary! Your persistence continues to pay off. Keep it up!


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is awesome! Would one of the colors in the works happen to be light green? Let me know when you have some for sale! Thanks, Heather(Sptfr43's daughter)


----------



## Druid (Jun 20, 2009)

Great work Gary, very impressive and nice selection of material.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 20, 2009)

Gary,
     Looking good, let me know when you get the nod! Where do I sign up as a field tester?


----------



## JohnU (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice job Gary.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2009)

Very interesting.  Looks like you've "caught the wave."


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 21, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## watchman7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Do Michigan and Ga Tech have the exact same colors?


----------

